# Time Table for Studies



## hsb.khan (Aug 22, 2011)

hey everyone, I'm in F.Sc 1st.y..i want a time table for my studies b/w 6 to 12pm..or in morning, how much time should i give to each subject (bio, chem, phy, Isl, eng, urdu)..how much marks should i get for getting admission in a good college on gov.bases...and should i join an acadmey...wht were your time tables for studies(Senior studnts*)..im just gettin so tense..plz guide me<sorry if i posted in wrng sectn>


----------



## hsb.khan (Aug 22, 2011)

O i forget to tell..the time is also too short..i have only 6-7 months..then is the examination!


----------



## hsb.khan (Aug 22, 2011)

Huh..wts this no body to reply??


----------



## amara.abid (Aug 17, 2011)

well i m not in pakistan, but the studying habits are similar everywhere. Study either 1-2 subjects everyday. DO NOT count school time as studying. That is where u r learning only. So when u get home, put 4 hours into each subject. Memorize, recite, test yourself. One best tip: close ur book and try to repeat the chapter u just learned. Try to get as much help as possible. FSC marks are important. Sit in a quiet room. study for 50 mins ONLY without a break. take a 10 min break and WALK. when a person walks, the blood supply makes the brain active. DO NOT STUDY FOR MORE THAN 50 MINS AT THE SAME TIME, cuz then it becomes passive studying and not active studying. our brain cannot function for more than 50 minutes on one task without a break. take tons of sugar, as in healthy sugar. before a test, eat tons of PASTA 2 days before, cuz all the sugar in the pasta is at its height after 2 days and sugar is wht makes ur brain work. Well these r the tips my older bro and sis use in their med college and while studying for exams. so gud luck

oh and yes, study only one science a day. DO NOT CRAM, cramming doesnt help. make sure u have finished all ur material a WEEK before the exam so that u can take some practice tests and review everything. make side notes. highlight. whtever helps u. sit somewhere where it is not distracting. NO FACEBOOK, NO CELLPHONES, NO FRIENDS for that time.

the timetable i used for studying for my MCAT of USA was:
wake up at 7, and then studying began at 8am
8 - 1: study
1- 3: break
3 -6: study
6-7: break
7-10: study
10-11: break
11 - 12: review

SLEEP FOR AT LEAST 7-8 HOURS, sleeping for only 3-4 hours will not help u.


----------



## hsb.khan (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanx alot.


----------



## sammar (Aug 21, 2011)

*me too want help!*



hsb.khan said:


> hey everyone, I'm in F.Sc 1st.y..i want a time table for my studies b/w 6 to 12pm..or in morning, how much time should i give to each subject (bio, chem, phy, Isl, eng, urdu)..how much marks should i get for getting admission in a good college on gov.bases...and should i join an acadmey...wht were your time tables for studies(Senior studnts*)..im just gettin so tense..plz guide me<sorry if i posted in wrng sectn>


well hsb.khan i'm also 1st year student!n my problem is same as yours!n i also want to prepare for MCAT#confusedwe can study together if u want !plz send me a mail on my id and we can discuss also over here the problems we are having!#grin
do you agree?then let me know...#happy


----------



## hsb.khan (Aug 22, 2011)

Yea why not..i hv sent you a mail


----------



## hsb.khan (Aug 22, 2011)

?


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

amara.abid said:


> well i m not in pakistan, but the studying habits are similar everywhere. Study either 1-2 subjects everyday. DO NOT count school time as studying. That is where u r learning only. So when u get home, put 4 hours into each subject. Memorize, recite, test yourself. One best tip: close ur book and try to repeat the chapter u just learned. Try to get as much help as possible. FSC marks are important. Sit in a quiet room. study for 50 mins ONLY without a break. take a 10 min break and WALK. when a person walks, the blood supply makes the brain active. DO NOT STUDY FOR MORE THAN 50 MINS AT THE SAME TIME, cuz then it becomes passive studying and not active studying. our brain cannot function for more than 50 minutes on one task without a break. take tons of sugar, as in healthy sugar. before a test, eat tons of PASTA 2 days before, cuz all the sugar in the pasta is at its height after 2 days and sugar is wht makes ur brain work. Well these r the tips my older bro and sis use in their med college and while studying for exams. so gud luck
> 
> oh and yes, study only one science a day. DO NOT CRAM, cramming doesnt help. make sure u have finished all ur material a WEEK before the exam so that u can take some practice tests and review everything. make side notes. highlight. whtever helps u. sit somewhere where it is not distracting. NO FACEBOOK, NO CELLPHONES, NO FRIENDS for that time.
> 
> ...


12 hours in a day


----------

